# Marriott harbour lake vs Sheraton Vistana Villages



## htusa2002 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi--does anyone know if Sheraton Vistana Vuillages is just as good as Marriott harbour lake or is it better for families with kids? We are trying to decide on 2 weeks at marriott Harbour versus splitting it up and going one week at each place, but is it worth it to move??? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 30, 2012)

I hate moving because you lose a day. 

You might also consider Sheraton Vistana Resort, which is a more mature resort and I believe has more stuff for the kids than the Villages.

Sheila


----------



## mdurette (Nov 6, 2012)

We have stayed at both (with kids) and tend to prefer Marriott Harbor Lake.

IMO HL is a smaller resort, which I like.  I also like the outdoor area with the playground, grills, billiards, etc.   All in one nice location that adults can hang at the tables and the kids can play.   I don't recall that with Vistiana (but I didn't spend alot of time searching things out).

They both have the pirate ship pool area - but the one at Vistiana is a bit far out from the main lobby/food etc.

With all that said - if you don't mind the hassle of the move (which I do) then I would say what the heck and try for yourself.   Vistiana is still a nice resort.


----------



## lorenmd (Nov 7, 2012)

and what about if you have teens. i am taking two 16 year old boys to orlando next month and am looking at marriot or vistana.  i want them to be able to wander the resort without getting totally lost and i want a fun water experience even if it is going to be cold.  sorry to hijack but on the same theme. thanks


----------

